# network write performance to server is slow

## snIP3r

hi all!

i have a big write performance problem when trying to write some files over a 100 mbit connection to server. 

here's my hardware config:

board: asus m2nsli deluxe using onboard lan (using forcedeth kernel module)

cpu: amd x2 3800+ ee

ram: 2gb ddr800 dual channel

harddisc: 3ware 9650se hw-raid controller with 4 wd 3200ys raid edition in raid 5 config

lan connection: server - gigabit 3com switch (gbit lan cable) - xin xp client (100mbit lan cable)

no matter what 'method' i try, i cannot write to server with more than 2mb/s. reading from server to client (win xp sp2) gives me ~ 9-10 mb/s. i've tried ftp and samba.

copying form my client to another client over tha same network gets me 9-10mb write speed so i think it might be a server issue.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> area52 ~ # ethtool eth1
> 
> Settings for eth1:
> ...

 

i can see no errors in transmitting data so for me the hardware seems to be ok. is there anything i can do in forcedeth config to improve the write performance?

also the write performance of the 3ware controller can also not be the problem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> area52 opt # iozone -s 5120m -r 64 -i 0 -i 1 -t 1 -b raid0_xfs_tuned.xls
> 
>         Iozone: Performance Test of File I/O
> ...

 

any help or advise would be greatly appreciated!

thx & greets

snIP3r

----------

## coolsnowmen

what is the max write performance locally (on the server)? as in, perhaps you could be using better filesystem flags or a different fs all together.

----------

## Cyker

If you can, try testing with different protocols, e.g. FTP, SSH, HTTP etc. as it may be an SMB/CIFS bug.

Also, you say it's slow when you are writing to Windows; What about reading from?

Is it also slow when WinXP reads from you?

----------

## HeissFuss

The poster specified that both FTP and SMB have the same issue uploading to the server, and the server has no problem downloading off the same host.

Can you check your MTU setting on the Linux host? Have you tried forcing a 100Mbit connection instead of gigabit?  Your switch may be trying to "optimize" for gigabit on one end.  Also, do you have any issues writing from the linux host to the winxp one?  

If you have a laptop running linux which has a 100Mbit connection, see if it has similar issues.

----------

## snIP3r

 *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

> what is the max write performance locally (on the server)? as in, perhaps you could be using better filesystem flags or a different fs all together.

 

hi!

i am using xfs and i get these speeds while read/write:

```

Initial write " 150777.25

" Rewrite " 122249.62

" Read " 188414.77

" Re-read " 187022.05 
```

so i think its no filesystem problem at all...

----------

## snIP3r

 *HeissFuss wrote:*   

> The poster specified that both FTP and SMB have the same issue uploading to the server, and the server has no problem downloading off the same host.
> 
> Can you check your MTU setting on the Linux host? Have you tried forcing a 100Mbit connection instead of gigabit?  Your switch may be trying to "optimize" for gigabit on one end.  Also, do you have any issues writing from the linux host to the winxp one?  
> 
> If you have a laptop running linux which has a 100Mbit connection, see if it has similar issues.

 

hi!

mtu is set to 1500. i havent tried forcing 100mbit yet. but i think i will try a 100mbit direct connection server - winxp client and verify the speed... i have a backup server with gentoo linux on it (what else  :Wink:  ) and i backup my data via nfs. here will also try to get some transmition speed infos...

hmmm.... writing form the linux server to the xp client gives me about 9,5mb/s or what 'linux host' do you mean?

thx

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

hi all!

backing up via nfs gives me ~5mb/s. so this is another argument for me to think that its a server issue...

greets

snIP3r

EDIT: i definetly think its a server issue. copying some data from one xp client to another brings me ~9mb/s. but no matter which client i use to copy from (6mb/s) or to (2mb/s) server. i tried win xp client and another gentoo installation with smbclient. can someone perhaps confirm that its forcedeth driver related?

----------

